# Next Season



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I haven't searched for last year's pre-season top 10 but these are always fun even though they're rarely accurate. 

Luke Winn did one already: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/si...04/goodbye-to-gators-and-top-10-for-2007.html


Here's my top 10:

1. UNC (TH stays, Wright leaves)
2. KU (Rush leaves)
3. Memphis
4. OSU (Conley stays, Oden obviously leaves)
5. UCLA (DC stays, Afflalo leaves)
6. Tennessee
7. Indiana
8. Kansas St. 
9. USC
10. Wazzu

Duke still doesn't have a great player on their team. I know most people will include them but I just don't see it. They'll remain competitive though. 
Georgetown is still up in the air. I'm assuming both leave right now. Hibbert is still 50/50 but Green seems very likely to leave. If it were me though, I might stay if I'm Hibbert. He honestly could go top 3 next year.
I also think the Cuse will surprise people next year. Devendorf improved at the end of the year, Harris will get to play his natural position (SF) and I really like Donte Green. That team will compete for a top 10 spot. 
I also think U of A could end up being an addition by subtraction case if Buddinger sticks around.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Memphis and Kansas for the National Championship next year. If Hibbert returns, Georgetown goes back to the Final Four.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Hibbert needs to declare and atleast test the waters. If he went and tore up the draft camps he could easily shoot himself up to a top 5 area pick. I mean you can't teach that kind of size. If he is back, Georgetown will be a force though.

SU is going to have quite a lineup as long as they keep everyone on the roster.

I like Derrick Rose's game but I think USC has a better run in the postseason.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Memphis is going to be loaded...

Derrick Rose
Antonio Anderson/Jeff Robinson
Chris Douglas-Roberts
Joey Dorsey
Robert Dozier 

That is one hell of a starting five and 6th man.

Memphis is going to be loaded once again. Carolina will be great behind Lawson, Ellington, and Hansbrough.

They are my two picks for the title game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Memphis returns every player except Jeremy Hunt (to back to back Elite Eight teams). Rose is the difference between another loss there and a Final Four.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I understand Memphis is loaded beyond all hell at this point but I like a Tim Floyd coach talented team more.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

John Calipari has been to a Final Four and three Elite Eights in his career. The furthest Tim Floyd has ever gotten is the Sweet Sixteen. Trying to figure out why you like Tim Floyd as a coach more than Calipari? Especially with Young and Pruitt leaving for the NBA.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Gotta agree w HKF here. Cal is def. the superior coach. Just look at this tourny. I still don't get why USC didn't at least try and slow the game down against UNC. They had a shot at that game.


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

I know the main reason why Unc will be #1 will be because of the return of Hansbrough, Ellington, and Lawson(if he returns). BUT I will tell you, Deon Thompson when it is all said and done will be an all-american in his junior or senior year and a hot nba prospect. Dude already has a great inside offensive game, good hands, and great feet.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

HKF said:


> John Calipari has been to a Final Four and three Elite Eights in his career. The furthest Tim Floyd has ever gotten is the Sweet Sixteen. Trying to figure out why you like Tim Floyd as a coach more than Calipari? Especially with Young and Pruitt leaving for the NBA.


As a recruiter its Calipari of course but I would rather have Floyd coach my team. I do think he could have had a Calipari type College resume at this point if he didn't make a horrible decision leaving a 4th ranked Iowa State team for the Bulls. Maybe he wouldn't have but thats up for debate. They both made that Pro mistake but atleast got paid. What Floyd did at Idaho and New Orleans was more impressive to me then Calipari at UMass or with the Nets. Floyd had a longer road up the coaching pipeline but who thinks Floyd wouldn't have made the elite eight if he had Camby at UMass? Just how I feel. Hard to prove who is better coach by any means


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> Gotta agree w HKF here. Cal is def. the superior coach. Just look at this tourny. I still don't get why USC didn't at least try and slow the game down against UNC. They had a shot at that game.


If he tries to slow it down, would it have slowed down UNC? Wasn't going to happen this year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Memphis and UNC are my two favorites. Thats if Hansbrough, Lawson, and Wright return.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Put me down for UCLA but that could change if some of the big names shock everyone and return to school, second thought UCLA no matter what.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

I mean, I don't much care for IU anymore, but they're potentially loaded next season too. D.J. is probably coming back, A.J. is a pretty good guard, Eric Gordon should be a beast, Armon Bassett gets another year, and I really think Joey Shaw can be stellar next year...Rod Wilmont and Earl Calloway are huge losses though, if WIlmont was hitting, it was pretty much a guaranteed IU win...


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Man the freshmens next year are going to have a lot to do with who's a top team or not. Mayo, Love, Rose, Gordon etc., they're all going to be counted on by their teams to make big immediate impacts. 

1. Kansas (This year was just a taste, they're going to be back more experienced next year minus Rush.)
2. Memphis (Anything but a Final Four for this loaded group would be a shame.)
3. UNC (Hansbrough will be back and I think Thompson will replace Wright just fine. Still a deep team.)
4. UCLA (Afflalo's status is in the air, but Love is going to be that inside player the Bruins have needed so badly the past few years.)

Those are the 4 that I like for next year in that order. I don't think Hibbert's going to come back, but if he did, I'd have Georgetown as one of the top teams too without a doubt. I also agree with those who said Syracuse is a team to look out for next year.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Man the freshmens next year are going to have a lot to do with who's a top team or not. Mayo, Love, Rose, Gordon etc., they're all going to be counted on by their teams to make big immediate impacts.
> 
> 1. Kansas (This year was just a taste, they're going to be back more experienced next year minus Rush.)
> 2. Memphis (Anything but a Final Four for this loaded group would be a shame.)
> ...


Freshman and who stays rather than goes to the pros, that about covers it i guess. A guy like Brandon Wright or Hibbert staying could mean all the differance in the world. Still like the Bruins even if Afflalo goes.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

rainman said:


> Freshman and who stays rather than goes to the pros, that about covers it i guess. A guy like Brandon Wright or Hibbert staying could mean all the differance in the world. Still like the Bruins even if Afflalo goes.


There might be a good chance Afflalo comes back. I know after they lost to Florida, he just looks like he wants yet another chance and I don't think he can live with going out the way he did. Anyways, I like the Bruins without Afflalo too. I think Love will definitely bring it, but Shipp (plus Westbrook and/or the freshman Stanback) is going to have to fill the void. That's the only thing I'm wary of about the Bruins.


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

What about Gtech? If they return Young and Crittenton this team can make it to the final four. They started off slow this year but picked it up late, I beleieve if everyone stays this team can do serious damage. They also add AA Gani Lawal, and top 15 Pg Mo Miller, both players will have an impact on the squad.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Word is that Young has his bags packed.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I think it depends a lot on who stays and who goes but by conference...

Contender/Sleeper/Falling

ACC(North Carolina/Georgia Tech/Virginia)
SEC(Tennessee/Florida/Kentucky)
Big East(Georgetown/Louisville/Pittsburgh)
Big Ten(Ohio State/Purdue/Wisconsin)
Big 12(Kansas/Kansas State/Texas)
Pac-10(UCLA/USC/Oregon)
Others(Memphis/Southern Illinois/Butler)

These teams would be classified in the Sleeper 2 category

Duke
Vanderbilt
Syracuse
Indiana
Texas A&M
Washington


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bradley is going to be a good team next year. As will Miami (OH) and Western Michigan. Not good enough to win titles, but put some upsets perhaps.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I would be stunned if the Big East does not get 8 teams in next year.

9 Teams is more likely then six or seven.

Lots of returning talent in the middle of conference schools.

Not sure about Pitt though... what are they going to do with absolutely no bigs... they have always had a high % scorer in the middle going back to Troutman.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I like Indiana next year. Maybe not Final Four, but I think they will be someone to be reckoned with. I got an Indiana feeling in my bones.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> There might be a good chance Afflalo comes back. I know after they lost to Florida, he just looks like he wants yet another chance and I don't think he can live with going out the way he did. Anyways, I like the Bruins without Afflalo too. I think Love will definitely bring it, but Shipp (plus Westbrook and/or the freshman Stanback) is going to have to fill the void. That's the only thing I'm wary of about the Bruins.


I some what agree, because I think Afflalo is extremely disappointed in the losses the past two seasons. However, Afflalo wants to go pro, he wants out of that offense and has for the past two years.

UCLA will be fine without him, however if Howland doesnt change his offense the outcome is going to be different for UCLA. They have one of the quickest PGs in the nation who can beat just about anybody coast to coast, Shipp can hit the 3 ball and is going to pick up Afflalo's scoring, Love is a monster and can perform well in multiple offensive sets. Then you throw in guys like Mata, The Prince, Aboya, Roll, Stanbeck, Keefe, Dragovic, and Westbrook and UCLA has a team that CAN run but also can beat you in the half court. 

Like it or not, Howland needs to take a page our two out of Tim Floyd's play book. Floyd got SC to play great man defense, just like Howland. He also taught them how to execute in the half court to perfection, just like Howland. The thing that separates SC and UCLA is the fact that Floyd knows when to run and when to slow the game down. He did a great job all season long by adjusting his game plan depending on what team he was playing. If Howland lets UCLA run next year they are going to be scary.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Strictly speaking about the Big East.

This year was consider a down year due to the fact that the conference lost a lot of players to the NBA or they were just seniors. 

The biggest down year for next season probably goes to Pittsburgh. They will lose Aaron Gray and thats been their bread and butter. A tough big man to rebound and defend. 

Georgetown could also face a small hiccup if both Green and Hibbert goes. Green is basically the most versatile big man in college today. I don't think he will leave that much cash and stay with Gtwon. His stock is never been this high before and there is a possibility that he might not see a top 7-15 pick if he stays. 

Hibbert is a different story because you don't actually know what he is really capable of. His ceiling is nice, he is the best passing big man in college right now. If he does decide to go, Gtown will miss him more than Green because Gtown offense runs through Hibberts low post moves (which is effective but isn't much), and his top of the key passing ability for the cuts. 

If both leaves, it will take Gtown incoming freshmen to gel. This isn't a offense where you have a playbook and it is set. Its about how you undersatnd the defense, spacing and knowing when to cut. Will take about half a season or even more if basketball players do not have an understanding of the game.

West Virginia will also face a down year after winning the NIT. Losing their coach and not much of a huge influx of top prospects. But then again WVU was never a top Big east school consistently. I just hope WVU can bring in a Fran Frischilla, Matt Doherty type of guy who can recruit around the DC/Philly/Metro NY area. 

Teams going up...

Louisville I believe will be the favorite if Hibbert leaves. They were probably a few minutes away from advancing even further in the tournament and letting the world know that Louisville does have talent. In hindsight it is almost great that Louisville lost because the media attention wasn't focus enough on Sosa or Carracter for them to bolt to the NBA. I am expecting all of their talent to stay for next year, this is a first for Pitino hopefully. Plus the fact that they will have a nice crop of even more diaper dandies coming in. 

UConn had a rebuilding last year with 6+ incoming freshmen, if Thabeet stays, Uconn will have a formidable frontlin with Thabeet, Johnson and company. Don't sleep on AJ price who is a solid PG and Jerome Dyson was a huge scorer down the stretch. Next season Uconn could very well be on top again. 

How could anyone forget about Notre Dame, they had 2 freshmen that carried the team to the dance. They weren't picked to be a top team in the Big East. Next year they will be a consistent force.

I also like Marquette, they should have been one of the top teams in the Big EAst this year with James. 

Syracuse will have a top 3 recruiting class coming this year but it will be hard to lose a player like Daryl Watkins (Center, huge defense presence), Terrence Roberts (I want to compare him to Kenyon Martin without the offense and just a lot of bonehead fouls), and of course All Big east Demitris Nichols. I don'tk now if they can sustain a 10-6 record. Because of the young players that will be coming in. 

Syracuse will also need Eric Devendorf (PG) to be a bit more consistent and Paul Harris to be what he is potentially should be. Good perimeter defender and a great scorer. He could be a lock for All Big East next year.

Villanova is a team I like with Cory stokes (incoming freshman) and Scottie Reynolds teaming up. They will lose their veterans in Sheridan and Sumpter but Jay Wright is actually the question here. I've heard rumors that Philly 76ers are interested in him but its just a rumor for now. Hopefully Wright stays in Villanova for years to come.

Teams that should improve/gain more wins than 06-07 season
St Johns, Providence, Rutgers

Team that should have the President of the school shot...
Cincinnati

Dwellers for 3-4 years..
University of South Florida


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Afflalo returns and UCLA wins it all. Love is going to make a HUGE difference with that team, whether AA is there or not. Even if AA leaves, they'll still be a serious contender to win it. They'll still have Collison, Shipp and a (hopefully) healthy Prince, with Westbrook ready to step up and be more of a factor at the 2 with Roll and Stanback coming off the bench, not to mention Aboya and Mata. I think Shipp could pick up the scoring slack for AA and Love will make things easier for everyone else.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

HKF said:


> Bradley is going to be a good team next year. As will Miami (OH) and Western Michigan. Not good enough to win titles, but put some upsets perhaps.



Western's really not that good. Joe Reitz is not consistent, and when he's not going they have to depend on 3-pointers...which are very here-and-there. They can't do **** on the road.


It's all about the Cards next year! Well...hopefully, at least...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

thatsnotgross said:


> Strictly speaking about the Big East.


I love how DePaul returns 7 of the top 8 players, picks up a top 10 recruiting class that includes 2 top 25 players and a top 5 junior college player (2 of those 3 are post players), and oh has Wilson Chandler returning yet doesn't even get a mention while wonder weathered USF does lol


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> I some what agree, because I think Afflalo is extremely disappointed in the losses the past two seasons. However, Afflalo wants to go pro, he wants out of that offense and has for the past two years.
> 
> UCLA will be fine without him, however if Howland doesnt change his offense the outcome is going to be different for UCLA. They have one of the quickest PGs in the nation who can beat just about anybody coast to coast, Shipp can hit the 3 ball and is going to pick up Afflalo's scoring, Love is a monster and can perform well in multiple offensive sets. Then you throw in guys like Mata, The Prince, Aboya, Roll, Stanbeck, Keefe, Dragovic, and Westbrook and UCLA has a team that CAN run but also can beat you in the half court.
> 
> Like it or not, Howland needs to take a page our two out of Tim Floyd's play book. Floyd got SC to play great man defense, just like Howland. He also taught them how to execute in the half court to perfection, just like Howland. The thing that separates SC and UCLA is the fact that Floyd knows when to run and when to slow the game down. He did a great job all season long by adjusting his game plan depending on what team he was playing. If Howland lets UCLA run next year they are going to be scary.



I guess i dont see all the coach bashing these days, personel usually dictates what you run out there, the Bruins will push the ball off Love's outlet passes you can count on that.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

kamego said:


> I love how DePaul returns 7 of the top 8 players, picks up a top 10 recruiting class that includes 2 top 25 players and a top 5 junior college player (2 of those 3 are post players), and oh has Wilson Chandler returning yet doesn't even get a mention while wonder weathered USF does lol


Dude I'm sorry man. It was really late and I was going from the top of my head. HA! the only reason why I put in USF even mention was because of their coach. I do like Depaul, they were one of my picks to get into NCAA tournament last season. They just stumbled at the start.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

thatsnotgross said:


> Dude I'm sorry man. It was really late and I was going from the top of my head. HA! the only reason why I put in USF even mention was because of their coach. I do like Depaul, they were one of my picks to get into NCAA tournament last season. They just stumbled at the start.


Just had to give you a bit of a hard time. I know when its 16 teams its easy to misplace.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

kamego said:


> I love how DePaul returns 7 of the top 8 players, picks up a top 10 recruiting class that includes 2 top 25 players and a top 5 junior college player (2 of those 3 are post players), and oh has Wilson Chandler returning yet doesn't even get a mention while wonder weathered USF does lol



I didn't realize Depaul was bringing in that much talent. Good f you guys. 

But my question is about Chandler. Did you feel a bit let down by him this season? I felt that he didn't really progress as a player and that hurt the team. 

I picked Depaul as a tourny team under the assumption that WC would continue to improve and I don't feel that he did that.


----------

